# strange noise in the front drivers side



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi guys,

Been awhile since i posted

2006 xtrail in Canada with aroun 65000 kms and had the rear breaks recently done

Recently but not all the time, i hear a strange noise from the driver side front - its hard to explain. Bearings maybe?

Besides this one noise, all is normal.

As you can see we haven't been putting much milage on the vehicle, picked up a 09 fit LX 5sp for little around the town/kids to school drives.

Thx for your feedback


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

On a road with no traffic try weaving the car back and forth, if the noise gets worse on one side, (the side with the most weight in the corner) then likely a wheel bearing. You can also jack the car up, grab the tire at the 9 and 3 oclock position and see if you can work the tire back and forth. If there is any play, also suspect wheel bearing.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Does it sound kinda' like you're driving with good snow tires? Make sense?

When the bearing went on my '05, that's kinda' how I would describe the noise it made.


----------



## Bitza (Mar 4, 2008)

I did my bearing the other day. Mine sounded like a "woooooo" if that makes sense. Comes on at about 40mph on most cars. I must have another gone as i still have a wooo, but quieter, lol. I will never buy another x trail. Cost £245 for a bottom arm (some mad reason the ball joint aint seperate?) and a bearing.

The Abs sensor broke, but fixed it with a rover one out a scrap yard


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I also had an ABS sensor go out. Recently, my 4WD light flashed rapidly when the vehicle needed four wheel drive while in the AUTO position (still haven't got that sorted out). The illumination of the automatic transmission positions (P,R,N, D,2,1) on the floor mysteriously went out a while back, but then came back on. I replaced a front wheel bearing and I swear I can hear something like wheel bearing again. I'm hoping it's just the snow tires I still have on. Will change those tires out to summers soon so we'll see if the noise goes again.

I really like Nissan products, but I gotta' say this X-Trail is testing my faith.


----------



## Bitza (Mar 4, 2008)

Me also, i have had a primera and i got my bro a sunny and an almera, all great cars, i have working dogs so got rid of my old hilux surf for a newer car, but the x trail is just soft? Lovely car, just aint got grunt.

Def another bearing gone!! Both were broken, fixed the loudest.

Have you read the thread on abs sensors i put up? Could save you a packet!!!


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Bitza said:


> I did my bearing the other day. Mine sounded like a "woooooo" if that makes sense. Comes on at about 40mph on most cars. I must have another gone as i still have a wooo, but quieter, lol.


Are you sure that is a bearing? My X-trail does the same thing at 40mph, but I think it is just transmission whine. You get it from the straight cut gears in the tranny. Listen carefully to your woooo noise the next time you hear it then play with the throttle. A little bit on, and the noise appears, let off the throttle and the noise disappears. At least mine does. I bought my x-trail second hand, and its done it ever since I got it. I have put 20K on it since I got it, and I have not had any issues. 20K on a busted bearing is a long time. There is no slop in my tires, and no grinding noises during turns.


----------



## tiepdaihiep (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks all ....good infomation ..!!! 


sonic vs naruto
digital brochure


----------



## Bitza (Mar 4, 2008)

its the bearing mate, i put it on the two post ramp at work and ran it in fith gear (only got 30 mph due to traction control though? lol) But the bearing was present on O/S/F wheel.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry, not familiar with the term O/S/F. Also, when you say the bearing was present? I am not sure what you mean.


----------



## iannic70 (Jan 4, 2009)

tbk said:


> Sorry, not familiar with the term *O/S/F.* Also, when you say the *bearing was present*? I am not sure what you mean.


offside front, drivers front wheel

present- bearing was broke !!!


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Love how you can have a language barrier with english

offside = outboard? or inboard bearing?


----------



## Bitza (Mar 4, 2008)

lol, I forget the internet is world wide at times? Soz, I will try and type it in full next time!!

cheers, iannic70


----------



## SifToN (Oct 2, 2009)

I've got a strange driver side groan as well. Drove to Quebec City this weekend and at higher speeds the groan picks up, also when I turn the wheel to the right. I had the brakes serviced last week, and it wasn't making the noise before. Could having had the tires removed and put back on agrevate the state of a bearing?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't think changing a tire would change the state of a wheel bearing. I would think though that the mechanic that did your front brakes would've noticed a bad wheel bearing. I'm assuming there would be play on the wheel and it would be heard when the wheel was spun. Did the tires get rotated?

BTW, my 'woooo...' sound was the snow tires. Put the summer tires on a coupla' weeks ago and the noise went away.

However, still not sure if my four wheel drive is working. No more snow or ice to check it on.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

If the guys taking the wheels off had to use force to get them off, ie hit the tire to break it free, then yes it can aggravate the condition. Be warned, it is a very bad idea to leave the wheel bearing in a state where there maybe play in your wheel. The hub nuts on the xtrail are not pinned with a castle nut. they just have a cotter pin keeping the nut from backing off entirely. If the hub nut backs off (due to wheel wobble), your hub will separate from the knuckle vastly increasing your repair cost. My woooo noise is still present but I checked my hub nuts and they are still in place as from the factory. No grinding noise yet.


----------



## SifToN (Oct 2, 2009)

I have an appointment Monday morning to get this checked/fixed. 

I've had my X-trail for a little less then a year now and it has cost me alot for repairs. First the brake wear problems, now this issue with the bearings. I planned on towing a tent trailer this summer, but with all these problems I'm going to sell and get a new Suzuki Grand Vitara. About the same size and good towing capability.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

well, I can understand why you would. I personally have not had any problems at all in the year that I have owned mine. But thats life I guess. you win some, you lose some.


----------



## stuMcstu (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi guys
just to back up what tbk said about the x-trail not having a castlated nut on the hub, its just a split pin arrangement. My 2002 model went into to main dealership for a service on the paperwork nothing was highlighted as reason for concern, however later that day whilst turning a full left lock turn I could hear an almighty grinding noise from the drivers side wheel. I jacked the car up and could move the wheel horizontally, the hub nut appeared to have come loose. I tightened up the nut and limped over to the dealership the next morning and demanded to see the service manager, after tearing a strip off him I read what it said on his copy of my service sheet - "adjusted offside wheel bearing" this was not stated on my sheet, it was then I showed hm my car, the hub had completely collapsed because the hubnut had not been torqued up to the correct setting it backed off and the split pin had stopped it. it was sheer luck that I paid for an extended warranty from the dealership I bought the car from [VW garage as a secondhand vehicle] and the VW warranty paid for everything £880.90p after it was repaired i bought another set of hub nuts and machined them down and castlated them knocking the split pin through it. it will go nowhere now. all this due to neglect from a service department operative.


----------



## SifToN (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok, here's what they found at the dealer. Front driver side: bearing in bad shape, and a suspension bushing.They said the wheel was moving alot. Front passenger side bearing needs changing as well.
Rear stab bushings need changing too.
The gave me a free car rental cuz they didn't have the parts on hand.
Funny, you call for an appointment to have bearings changed, but they have none in stock.

970$ plus tax. There goes the tax refund :balls:


----------

